# Sunday, July 24th, Lansing, MI.



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Just wanted to put this out there in case anyone else wanted to join in. On sunday, July 24th Marshab1 and Hubby and I will be meeting up at the Soldan Dog Park in Lansing, MI. Anyone is welcome to join in!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

You are either late or planning waaaaaaay ahead. When is it again. You never know I might be there at the wrong time


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

LMBO... I actually had "June" in there until I realized it's July. Hmmm... wonder when I'll realise it's actually "AUGUST" now hahahahahahahaha!!!

Hiccuppp... must be the alcohol!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

And I thought my heart was keeping oxygen from my brain at times. ROFLMBO


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay everyone... ignore this one please... I'll try again LMBO!!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Oh you know I can;t let this thread die like that. ROFLMBO


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh common'.... shhhhhh... no one will EVER know!!!!! LOL!!!!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

he-he,i seen it!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

olik said:


> he-he,i seen it!


You can ride with me up there next year.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

olik said:


> he-he,i seen it!


OoOOOps :doh:

No seriously... I'm AM with it... and present of mind too :cookoo: you believe me... don't you :uhoh: :


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Are you ever gonna come to an Ontario meet? hahaha seems like you keep ditching us for the Americans :


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Are you ever gonna come to an Ontario meet? hahaha seems like you keep ditching us for the Americans :


Good choice. ROFL


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

oh you just wait... I "think" I've almost got hubby talked into it! We seem to be doing the full-circuit this year... MI... OH... ON LOL!!!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

LOL. Well... I suppose if I was somewhere near the US Border I'd be going there all the time aswell :

But thats a 4.5 hour drive from here (Niagara Falls) or like 8 or 9 to Windsor.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

yeah... it's a long way to where you guys usually have your meetups. If they were in like Hamilton, then we'd be able to attend them easily!


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well....perhaps someday we'll have one in Hamilton... lol

Now that I can drive by myself I don't care where they're held (as long as people are actually gonna show up)


----------

